# can't decide what to use as pigeon flooring in new loft.



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm building a second loft and am having a hard time deciding what to use as the floor. I would like something easy to clean and durable. I'm currently keeping some pigeons on wire screen but I find that it doesn't wear down their nails and I have to clip them. Is wire screen the best thing to use or is a hard floor better? Does anyone use any kind of bedding like sand or shavings? Thanks for your time. 


Ramiro


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

First off I would say (and this is only me btw) a wood floor is best and 3/4 inch in thickness! I use a deep litter system using "wood pellets" around the inside that gets the most droppings, very easy to keep clean just rake a little bit, the droppings don't have a chance to hit the floor so they dry faster, and during this time of year when so many feathers and fluff are being plucked I use an old shop vac to suck up the debris, here's a picture of what it looks like!

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2193/loftbuildingproject2001kg1.jpg


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to mention as far as the birds nails are concerned not much will help except clipping their nails, I've placed bricks around for the birds to perch on and they seem to like standing on them, but I think it would take a really long time before their nails would be worn down enough to make this a common practise !


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*wood probably is the best*



Ramiro said:


> I'm building a second loft and am having a hard time deciding what to use as the floor. I would like something easy to clean and durable. I'm currently keeping some pigeons on wire screen but I find that it doesn't wear down their nails and I have to clip them. Is wire screen the best thing to use or is a hard floor better? Does anyone use any kind of bedding like sand or shavings? Thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> Ramiro


As someone already said. Supposedly the best litter is sand but I use a mixture of sand and ground corn cob.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your inquiry on flooring.

You are not the first to ask, and you won't be the last. 

I have 3/4 inch plywood on both my floors and wouldn't have it any other way. It's easy to scrape, it dries quickly if it gets wet, and we also use a floor dressing that disinfects, keeps it driy and smells nice.

You will get some different answers, depends on preferences and climate.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for your inquiry on flooring.
> 
> You are not the first to ask, and you won't be the last.
> 
> ...


Treesa, what kind of floor dressing do yu use?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cement blocks on top of 6 inches of pea gravel works too. Rodents can't tunnel in, it doesn't rot and can be hosed off.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Cement blocks on top of 6 inches of pea gravel works too. Rodents can't tunnel in, it doesn't rot and can be hosed off.


I have cement block floor, over soil. Nothing is tunneling in through there!  I use some straw, or aspen shavings over top of it..a thin layer to make it easier to collect poo...every couple of weeks I replace it all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I have cement block floor, over soil. Nothing is tunneling in through there!  I use some straw, or aspen shavings over top of it..a thin layer to make it easier to collect poo...every couple of weeks I replace it all.


I guess it depend on where you live and what kind of other critters are about.
Rats are a constant issue in this city, largely because of all the broken sewers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have heard that using hay is not good due to mold.

Some people file their pigeon's nails with a nail file.

Hope this helps...you should get all the answers you need. And, as has been mentioned, your choice will depend on what area of the country you live.

All the best!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> First off I would say (and this is only me btw) a wood floor is best and 3/4 inch in thickness! I use a deep litter system using "wood pellets" around the inside that gets the most droppings, very easy to keep clean just rake a little bit, the droppings don't have a chance to hit the floor so they dry faster, and during this time of year when so many feathers and fluff are being plucked I use an old shop vac to suck up the debris, here's a picture of what it looks like!
> 
> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2193/loftbuildingproject2001kg1.jpg


Q. for you. Using those little roosting spots, do your birds seem to get pooed on a lot? Without the V's, I mean. I would like to make some as I have lots of youngsters who need a spot to sit...but they look 'dangerous'


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Q. for you. Using those little roosting spots, do your birds seem to get pooed on a lot? Without the V's, I mean. I would like to make some as I have lots of youngsters who need a spot to sit...but they look 'dangerous'


I've got those same kind of perches in my loft and my birds don't get pooped on. You're talking about the 2x4 perches, right?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Have heard that using hay is not good due to mold.
> 
> Some people file their pigeon's nails with a nail file.
> 
> ...


I use straw for nesting material. I don't just throw it all around and put it on the floor because if it gets wet it can cause a mold problem. I change it several time a week. I would love to have tobacco stems for the pigeons to build their nest with but straw is what is available here.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, Charis...brings up an interesting question: What IS the difference between *straw* and *hay?*

Do both present the same problem with mold when wet? I am assuming so...

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Mmmm, Charis...brings up an interesting question: What IS the difference between *straw* and *hay?*
> 
> Do both present the same problem with mold when wet? I am assuming so...
> 
> Shi


Hay is for eating and straw is for bedding. Hay, when wet, gets sort of soggy.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I've got those same kind of perches in my loft and my birds don't get pooped on. You're talking about the 2x4 perches, right?


Yep...it's a vertical 2x4 with little (maybe 6" long?) 2x4 perches sticking out at right angles. It seems very economical in terms of space and right now I need something like that. I was imagining my young birds all coming out of the loft in the morning with turds on their backs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Yep...it's a vertical 2x4 with little (maybe 6" long?) 2x4 perches sticking out at right angles. It seems very economical in terms of space and right now I need something like that. I was imagining my young birds all coming out of the loft in the morning with turds on their backs


Well, if they did, they would fall off...........
But, really, the birds don't poop on each other.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

My aviary has a cement floor, and I put a layer of sand down on top of it. Believe it or not, I use an old colander to "sift" thru the sand and clean it every couple of days. Takes care of droppings and spilled seeds as well. Every so often, I shovel out all the sand and replace it with new sand. 

The sand keeps the droppings from sticking to the floor, so I never have to scrape. It doesn't absorb moisture or grow mold, and it is cheap. I sometimes mix a little floor dressing in to keep the odor down.

The only thing I don't like about sand is that it creates some dust when I sift, and since my aviary is attached to our house, I inevitably end up tracking sand indoors even though I always use the doormat, and always wear the same pair of shoes which I leave by the door. But in an outdoor loft, this would not be an issue.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of the perches in my loft. The birds seem to like them and they don't seem to poo on them. They are 2X4X6" long on a one by four board.

George


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sand can cause health isues,due to it hold moisture. I used to like sand And it was popular to use in the 70s. Loft birds ones that are not flown No bedding on the floor is needed UNLESS you have ground birds such as fantails Then pine shavings work great. Keeps these typr cleaner and less tail feathere ware from draging the floor. My loft is rather well ventilated So little to no feathers stay in the loft AND NO sick birds, because of constent air exchange I believe. Expanded metal floors are fine But then if the loft is not far enough off the ground then dampness can be a problem. Salong as the birds stay healthy and thrive I guess any method works. No bare earth floors should be used Because of rodents and such could tunnel in. Bare earth floors should have under wire 1/2 inche hardware cloth To keep any rodents or animals from tunneling in.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> Q. for you. Using those little roosting spots, do your birds seem to get pooed on a lot? Without the V's, I mean. I would like to make some as I have lots of youngsters who need a spot to sit...but they look 'dangerous'


I have not had any problem with droppings hitting birds, and the low perches work great for those young ones getting their first perch, they soon hop up to higher ones once they get the hang of it! Trust me once you try these you will never go back to any other perch, cuts cleaning time to almost nothing with the way I have it set up, which gives me more time with the birds and makes it so much more enjoyable IMHO!


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks to everyone for posting such great responses... This website helped me out a lot yet again!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> I was imagining my young birds all coming out of the loft in the morning with turds on their backs


I imagined that too but honestly I've seen my birds do their business with a bird below it. And the poo just slides off due to the natural oil present on their feathers. Also letting them take a bath everyday will keep them clean.


----------

